# Termostato de plancha para invernadero?



## robito (Dic 23, 2007)

Hola que tal, he desarmado una plancha que tenia por aqui con la intensión de utilizar el termostato para mi pequeño invernadero,realmente no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre electronico por eso les agradesco su ayuda.

Es un invernadero casero para palmeras por lo que requiere en esta epoca del año temperaturas un poco mas elevadas de las que tenemos ahora,es una estructura de 1,50 por 1 metro mas o menos cubierto de plastico, la idea es subir la temperatura en su interior lo cual are con algun bombillo o con una resistencia electrica ya veremos.

Lo que quiero saber es como podria usar este tipo de termostato para controlar la temperatura dentro del invernadero,como lo deberia conectar,tengo dos cables que salen del termostato como se ve en la foto.si tendria que ir dentro o fuera del mismo,supongo que lo mejor seria fuera ya que dentro habra cierta humedad y no si esto podria afectar su funcionamiento.







Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2007)

Lamento informaciónrmarte que ese termostato no te servira, el rango de ajuste es muy alto para tus palmeras. (Salvo que quieras disecarlas)

Te conviene buscar un circuito electronico, en el que ajustas el rango de temperatura y posee mayor presicion.


Edit: Muy buenas fotos !


----------



## Electricista (Dic 23, 2007)

Puede que te sirva este circuito
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema46.html

Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------

